# Crab and Avocado Soup



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

2 tablespoons (1/4 stick) butter

1 cup chopped onion

3 tablespoons all purpose flour

2 8-ounce bottles clam juice

1 1/2 cups canned low-salt chicken broth

1/2 cup half and half

2 medium avocados, peeled, pitted, diced

4 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro

1 tablespoon minced seeded jalapeno chili

1 tablespoon fresh lime juice

1/2 pound crab meat, flaked, picked over

and crab, avocado, soup







CRAB AND AVOCADO SOUP:



Melt butter in large pot over medium-high heat. Add onion and saute until tender, about 5 minutes. Add flour and stir 1 minute. Add clam juice, broth, and half and half bring soup to boil, whisking constantly. Reduce heat to medium and simmer until slightly thickened, whisking occasionally, about 5 minutes. Puree soup in batches in blender, adding 1 diced avocado, 2 tablespoons cilantro, chili, and lime juice to last batch. Return soup to pot. Add crabmeat and simmer until heated through, about 3 minutes. Season soup with salt and pepper.



Ladle soup into bowls. Sprinkle with remaining diced avocado and cilantro.



gooooood.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds delicious, I'll have to try this one


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *otto (1/15/2008)*2 tablespoons (1/4 stick) butter
> 
> Melt butter in large pot over medium-high heat. Add onion and saute until tender, about 5 minutes. Add flour and stir 1 minute. Add clam juice, broth, and half and half bring soup to boil, whisking constantly. Reduce heat to medium and simmer until slightly thickened, whisking occasionally, about 5 minutes. *Puree soup in batches in blender, adding 1 diced avocado, 2 tablespoons cilantro, chili, and lime juice to last batch.* Return soup to pot. Add crabmeat and simmer until heated through, about 3 minutes. Season soup with salt and pepper.


I'm a little confused. At that point, what are you pureeing? The oninons? I see where the last batch you are pureeing the avocado.


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

yes just the onion to make it smooth and not chunky.


----------

